# Avis pour achat disque ssd



## Them@c (15 Juillet 2015)

Bonjour,
Je possède un mbp 15" late 2008 et je voudrais acheter un disque ssd pour le booster. Mais j'hésite entre 2 disques.
Pouvez-vous me donner votre avis?
Merci
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/30145/samsung-disque-ssd-serie-850-evo-500-go-25-sata-iii.html
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/30656/crucial-disque-25-ssd-bx100-500-go-sata-iii.html


----------



## litobar71 (15 Juillet 2015)

Bien le bonjour,

Mémoire MLC genre Crucial MX100 ou MX200.


----------



## okeeb (20 Juillet 2015)

Bonjour Them@c,

Les deux produits sont de bonnes références ; Cependant, il me semble dommage d'acquérir un _Crucial BX100_ (ancienne entrée de gamme chez _Crucial_) à 199€ alors qu'on déniche ça et là des _MX200 500 Go_ qui viennent de sortir à un tarif similaire, et aux caractéristiques Ô combien plus alléchantes, que ce soit en termes de rapidité globale qu'au niveau de la durée de vie. Seule la garantie reste figée à 3 ans, quand Samsung persiste souvent à 5 années (à vérifier sur le _850_, mais je crois que ce n'était que sur les _Pro_, pas les _Evo_).
Je connais moins bien la gamme Samsung ; Je sais qu'elle fût par le passé quelque peu entâchée par quelques soucis, mais c'est probablement de l'histoire ancienne car si mes souvenirs sont bons, ils étaient lié aux _840 Evo_.
Techniquement, leurs puces sont de génération plus ancienne car *TLC*, face aux *MLC *plus récentes du _MX200_ (la *SLC *étant elle hors de prix). Cependant, les performances sont très similaires entre les deux, Samsung disposant la *TLC *en 3 couches et gravant les puces en 40 nm quand la *MLC *l'est en 16 nm ; C'est pour Samsung le choix de la fiabilité et de la facilité de production, ce qui peut aussi se défendre, le taux de défectueux en sortie de chaîne étant probablement inférieur chez eux. La seule réelle différence concerne la sécurité des données et la stabilité de celles-ci, plus choyées dans le Crucial, disposant de modes sécurisés et de condensateurs de protection en cas de coupure et/ou surcharge électrique pour soutenir les données numériques.
De même le volume théorique de traitement total de données sur la durée de vie supposée du disque est quasi équivalente.

Je dirais que les deux sont d'excellents choix ; Seul le_ BX100_ me semble hors-course ici de par son âge et son tarif aujourd'hui injustifié. 
Enfin, comme avis purement personnel, je dirais que mon _MX200 500Go_ me donne entière satisfaction : 7 à 8 secondes entre l'appui sur le bouton "power" et la disponibilité effective du bureau sur mon _Macbook Pro_ seulement et une réactivité sans faille, c'est un régal. 
Mais objectivement, le Samsung devrait faire probablement jeu égal...​


----------



## Sly54 (20 Juillet 2015)

Ne pas oublier que le mbp 15" late 2008 ne possède que du SATA II.
Donc les performances seront bridées par ce port. Aussi je conseillerai de viser surtout les modèles les plus fiables (sauf si l'idée est ensuite de recycler le SSD dans un autre Mac possédant du SATA III).


----------



## Them@c (21 Juillet 2015)

Et celui-là:http://www.macway.com/fr/product/30735/crucial-disque-25-ssd-mx200-500-go-sata-iii.html

L'idée est que j'installe le ssd dans le mbps et que je récupère le dd d'origine pour en faire un dde de sauvegarde

Vous parlez de sata II et je vois que les ssd sont des sata III. Ce qui veut dire que je ne pourrais pas l'exploiter à fond?


----------



## Locke (21 Juillet 2015)

Them@c a dit:


> Ce qui veut dire que je ne pourrais pas l'exploiter à fond?


Non, mais ça ira quand même très vite. 

Sinon, pour le SSD j'aurais tendance à te conseiller de le prendre directement chez Crucial... http://www.crucial.fr/fra/fr/ssd/series/MX200 ...il n'y a pas une grande différence de prix, mais pour la garantie, si problème il y a, ça ira plus vite.


----------



## okeeb (21 Juillet 2015)

Bonjour,

La norme du bus de connexion _SATA III_ permet des échanges de données avec le disque avec une cadence de 6 Gb/s, soit le double de la _SATA II_ qui plafonnait donc à 3 Gb/s, donc des débits de 600 Mo/s au lieu de 300 Mo/s. Un disque _SSD _en _SATA_ _III _devra se rabaisser à la norme du bus sur lequel il est connecté ; il fonctionnera donc à la vitesse du_ SATA II_, mais comme le dit _*Locke *_qui m'a devancé, aucun souci cela restera bien plus rapide qu'un _HDD _mécanique et n'est en aucun cas néfaste pour le _SSD_.


----------



## Them@c (12 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour,
Alors j'ai sauté le pas et j'ai acheté le Crucial MX200 Disque Flash SSD Interne 2,5" 500 Go SATA III - CT500MX200SSD1
Je voudrais faire une installation propre donc install de OS X El Capitan via clé usb et récupération des données via une sauvegarde sur dde. 
Mes questions:
- où récupérer les mails?
- où récupérer mes photos? (iPhoto Library ou Photos Library?)
- où récupérer mes modèles de fichiers pour word et autres applications?
- pour les applications iPhone, je dois les récupérer ou je peux les retélécharger via mon compte sur iTunes?

Merci


----------



## okeeb (12 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour, 
Pour ce qui est des applications iphone, elles seront récupérables via le compte Apple.
Pour les mails et autres, pas de secret : time machine et un clone en bonne et due forme seront vos amis...

Okeeb.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (12 Octobre 2015)

Them@c a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Alors j'ai sauté le pas et j'ai acheté le Crucial MX200 Disque Flash SSD Interne 2,5" 500 Go SATA III - CT500MX200SSD1
> Je voudrais faire une installation propre donc install de OS X El Capitan via clé usb et récupération des données via une sauvegarde sur dde.
> Mes questions:
> ...



Salut

Je suppose que tu conserves ton DD interne et le mets dans un boitier USB pour dans un premier temps retrouver tes données.
Dans tous les cas il faudra brancher ton DDE.
Tout dépend de la manière que tu souhaites utiliser pour récupérer tes données. 
Tu as la possibilité d'utiliser l'assistant de migration (Applications/Utilitaires). Là tu coches ce qui t'intéresse et ça se fait automatiquement.
Sinon tu fais ça à la main en copiant les répertoires "qui vont bien".
Pour photos c'est :
~/Pictures
Pour les mails c'est :
~/Library/Mail
Pour les modèles word ils devraient être sous :
~/Library/Application Support/Microsoft/Office/
Pour la partie appli iphone je ne sais pas mais je suppose qu'il doivent être retéléchargeables.

@+


----------



## Sly54 (12 Octobre 2015)

Them@c a dit:


> - où récupérer mes modèles de fichiers pour word et autres applications?


N'oublie pas non plus : Puis recherche des calendriers, signets Safari, mails, contacts, etc. (dans Ta petite maison / Préférences), cf cet article d'Apple : https://support.apple.com/kb/PH10941?locale=fr_FR&viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## Them@c (14 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour,
J'ai vu sur la toile qu'il était possible de mettre un 2e ddi à la place du superdrive et je serai bien tentée de la faire 
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/25...m-burner-case-macbookmacbook-pro-unibody.html
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/22...-25-sata-pour-macbookmacbook-pro-unibody.html

Est-ce avantageux?
Quel disque faut-il mettre à cette place alors? Le ssd ou le dd?
Peut-on voir les 2 dd dans le finder?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (14 Octobre 2015)

Oui tu peux le faire.
Il vaudrait mieux mettre le DDI à la place du superdrive et le SSD à la place du DDI. 
Bien sûr tu verras les 2 dans le Finder.
Cela ne te mettra pas à l'abris d'acheter un DDE pour les sauvegardes (si tu n'en as déjà un).


----------



## okeeb (14 Octobre 2015)

Toujours le _disque à plateaux_ à la place du _superdrive_, celui-ci étant à l'origine connecté sur un bus moins rapide. On se servira alors de ce disque pour le stockage. Sur le bus principal, bien plus véloce, le _ssd_ s'exprimera bien mieux, donc le système aussi.


----------



## Them@c (14 Octobre 2015)

Ok. De toute façon, j'ai toujours un dde pour tm en plus d'une sauvegarde manuelle.
Et on met quoi comme info sur le dd? la musique, les photos... tout les trucs qui prennent beaucoup de place c'est çà?
et sur le ssd alors?
Par exemple, j'ai 3 sites que j'ai fait avec wordpress. Je mets çà sur le dd?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (14 Octobre 2015)

C'est à toi de t'organiser. Si tu as beaucoup de monde, perso je mettrai mon User complet sur le DDI et aussi tes gros fichiers de travail.
Le but étant de désengorger au maximum le SSD et de laisser le + de place pour le système.


----------



## Them@c (15 Octobre 2015)

Voilà la config que je voudrais faire:
ssd (500 GB): système, bureau, mail, contacts et calendrier
ddi (320GB): maison, musique, photos, documents, safari, police.

Est-ce possible?

Pour confirmation ce modèle est bien compatible avec mon mbp pro late 2008:
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/25...m-burner-case-macbookmacbook-pro-unibody.html

Je dois attendre d'avoir le matériel pour pouvoir faire la manip ou je peux mettre le ssd à la place du ddi et le ddi dans un boitier externe et faire la manip?


----------



## Them@c (15 Novembre 2015)

Est-ce que sur le ssd j'installe l'osx et sur le ddi je l'utilise comme un dde et je mets juste les documents?


----------



## okeeb (15 Novembre 2015)

C'est probablement l'usage le plus répandu, chez moi y compris. Hormis le système et les applications les plus utiles, le stockage de masse aura plus d'intérêt à se retrouver à l'extérieur pour des raisons de sécurité.


----------



## Them@c (15 Novembre 2015)

ok mais comment je fais pour installer et ouvrir par ex ma musique? ou même google drive?


----------



## okeeb (15 Novembre 2015)

Et bien, via le finder une fois le disque connecté.


----------



## Them@c (28 Novembre 2015)

Bsr,
je souhaite commander le matériel pour installer mon ddi à la place du graveur.
J'ai trouvé ceci (les 2 sont compatibles pour mon mbp pro 15" 2008):
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/23...ro-unibody-slim-burner-case-disk-doubler.html
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/25...m-burner-case-macbookmacbook-pro-unibody.html
Quelle est la meilleure?

Est-il possible de trouver sur la toile un schéma qui expliquerai la répartition des fichiers et système entre le ssd et le ddi?
Je n'arrive pas à comprendre tout çà, peut-être quand visualisant...


----------



## okeeb (29 Novembre 2015)

Il semblera plus simple de cloner le ddi vers le ssd qui deviendra disque principal, avec carbon copy cloner par exemple


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (29 Novembre 2015)

La solution la plus simple pour alléger le SSD et utiliser le DDI est de migrer l'environnement utilisateur sur le DDI : 
système et applications sur le SSD 
données utilisateur sur le DDI.


----------



## Them@c (29 Novembre 2015)

Donc je mets un os neuf sur le ssd et je mets toutes mes données sur le ddi (iTunes, iPhoto, dossiers perso, vidéo, google drive, iCloud drive).
J'ai trouvé ceci comme information pour pouvoir choisir le chemin pour la petite maison donc est-ce que le ddi doit avoir un os (el capitain) aussi ou devient juste un dde?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (29 Novembre 2015)

Ton lien est juste. Simplement avant de faire la manip, il faut adapter la structure du DDI qui va contenir tes infos. 
Je suppose que tu va "virer" le système existant sur le DDI. Donc il faut commencer par le renommer "Macintosh HD" pouvant prêter à confusion : Datas irait mieux.
Ensuite bouger tes données utilisateurs sous /Volumes/Datas/ton_nom par la commande :

*sudo mv  /Volumes/Datas/Users/ton_user /Volumes/Datas*

Ensuite suivre le tuto pour modifier le répertoire de ton utilisateur.
Enfin supprimer tout l'inutile dès que tu as validé ton installation.


----------



## Them@c (29 Novembre 2015)

Voici les étapes pour le changement:
1- Brancher mon ssd en dde et le formater en format Mac OS étendu (journalisé), nom: Macintosh SSD (par exemple)
2- Installer El Capitain sur le ssd
3- Redémarrer avec la touche option et choisir le ssd pour vérifier que tout fonctionne
4- Eteindre le mac et retirer le ddi
5- Installer le ssd à la place du ddi
6- Installer le ddi à la place du graveur
7- Redémarrer le mac qui va s'allumer sur le ssd
8- Déplacer le dossier utilisateur de mac osx sur un autre disque
9- Redémarrer et supprimer le dossier Utilisateur vide du SSD, et le système inutile du disque dur
10- Profiter!

Comment faire pour supprimer le système sur mon ddi une fois installé?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (29 Novembre 2015)

Je ferais une étape 7 bis : réorganiser le DDI -> modifier son nom, "bouger" le dossier utilisateur vers la racine de ce DDI (commande sudo mv post #26 ci-dessus) 
Je m'approprierai le DDI par la commande :
*sudo chown -R ton_user:ton_user /Volumes/nom_DDI*

Pour supprimer le système du DDI il faut supprimer tous les répertoires et fichiers excepté celui nommé ton_user
Cela obligera de passer qques commandes dans le terminal.

On peut voir ça + tard.


----------



## Them@c (29 Novembre 2015)

1- Brancher mon ssd en dde et le formater en format Mac OS étendu (journalisé), nom: Macintosh SSD (par exemple)
2- Installer El Capitain sur le ssd
3- Redémarrer avec la touche option et choisir le ssd pour vérifier que tout fonctionne
4- Eteindre le mac et retirer le ddi
5- Installer le ssd à la place du ddi
6- Installer le ddi à la place du graveur
7- Redémarrer le mac qui va s'allumer sur le ssd
8- Modifier le nom du ddi en Mac HD (commande sudo chown -R Them@c:Them@c /Volumes/Mac HD) Bonne commande?
9- Déplacer le dossier utilisateur de mac osx sur un autre disque
10- Redémarrer et supprimer le dossier Utilisateur vide du SSD, et le système inutile du disque dur (plus tard)

Pour changer le macintosh hd en mac hd faut passer par l'utilitaire de disque ou par la commande?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (29 Novembre 2015)

Pour le 8 ok attention il manque des "" :
*sudo chown -R Them@c:Them@c /Volumes/"Mac HD"
*
Il manque la partie "bouger" le dossier utilisateur :
*sudo mv /Volumes/"Mac HD"/Users/Them@c /Volumes/"Mac HD"*

Qu'entends-tu dans le point 9 par "Déplacer le dossier utilisateur de mac osx sur un autre disque" ? 
l'opération dans menu /pref syst etc..?
Si oui là il faudra remplacer :
*/Users/Them@c*
par :
*/Volumes/"Mac HD"/Them@c*

Puis redémarrer le Mac.


----------



## Them@c (29 Novembre 2015)

1- Brancher mon ssd en dde et le formater en format Mac OS étendu (journalisé), nom: Macintosh SSD (par exemple)
2- Installer El Capitain sur le ssd
3- Redémarrer avec la touche option et choisir le ssd pour vérifier que tout fonctionne
4- Eteindre le mac et retirer le ddi
5- Installer le ssd à la place du ddi
6- Installer le ddi à la place du graveur
7- Redémarrer le mac qui va s'allumer sur le ssd
8- Modifier le nom du ddi en Mac HD (commande sudo chown -R Them@c:Them@c /Volumes/"Mac HD")
9- Bouger le dossier utilisateur (sudo mv /Volumes/"Mac HD"/Users/Them@c/Volumes/"Mac HD")
10- Déplacer le dossier utilisateur de mac osx sur un autre disque
11- Redémarrer et supprimer le dossier Utilisateur vide du SSD, et le système inutile du disque dur (plus tard)

Déplacer le dossier utilisateur de mac osx sur un autre disque en suivant l'étape du post #25
Est-il obligatoire de changer de nom pour le dossier utilisateur ou c'est pour plus de facilité?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (29 Novembre 2015)

Qu'entends-tu par "Est-il obligatoire de changer de nom pour le dossier utilisateur ou c'est pour plus de facilité?" 
Il ne faut surtout pas changer de nom. 
Attention point 9 il manque un espace entre ...Them@c et /Volumes/"Mac HD" :
*sudo mv /Volumes/"Mac HD"/Users/Them@c   /Volumes/"Mac HD"*


----------



## Them@c (29 Novembre 2015)

1- Brancher mon ssd en dde et le formater en format Mac OS étendu (journalisé), nom: Macintosh SSD (par exemple)
2- Installer El Capitain sur le ssd
3- Redémarrer avec la touche option et choisir le ssd pour vérifier que tout fonctionne
4- Eteindre le mac et retirer le ddi
5- Installer le ssd à la place du ddi
6- Installer le ddi à la place du graveur
7- Redémarrer le mac qui va s'allumer sur le ssd
8- Modifier le nom du ddi en Mac HD (commande sudo chown -R Them@c:Them@c /Volumes/"Mac HD")
9- Bouger le dossier utilisateur (sudo mv /Volumes/"Mac HD"/Users/Them@c /Volumes/"Mac HD")
10- Déplacer le dossier utilisateur de mac osx sur un autre disque
11- Redémarrer et supprimer le dossier Utilisateur vide du SSD, et le système inutile du disque dur (plus tard)

Je me suis trompé, je voulais dire pour le ddi là il est nommé Macintosh HD et faudrait le nommer Mac HD pour plus de facilité? C'est çà?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (29 Novembre 2015)

Surtout pour éviter de confondre un DD système (Macintosh HD en principe) et un DD Datas.
Sinon c'est pas indispensable.

Je reviens sur le point 8 
La commande : 
*sudo chown -R Them@c:Them@c /Volumes/"Mac HD"*
ne va pas renommer ton disque, mais t'en faire le propriétaire.

Pour renommer la partition depuis le terminal :
*diskutil rename /Volumes/"Macintosh HD" "Mac HD"*


----------



## Them@c (29 Novembre 2015)

Toutes les modifs faites sur le ddi sont à faire avant de le changer de place ou après?

Donc pour le point 8, j'aurai Macintosh HD?

Ca veut dire quoi "m'en faire le propriétaire"?

Si je veux comme nom pour le ddi Mac HD (renommer la partition depuis le terminal mais c'est sans conséquences?) et pour le ssd Mac SSD. C'est possible?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (29 Novembre 2015)

Les modifs sont à faire après avoir changé de place le DDI bien sûr.
Le point 8 ne change pas, à condition d'avoir inséré entre 7 et 8 la commande :
*diskutil rename /Volumes/"Macintosh HD" "Mac HD"*
Passer propriétaire veut dire que tu pourras facilement manipuler les données et effacer les données superflues (ancien système) sans passer par sudo.
Renommer les partitions est sans conséquences dans ce cas.
Pour le SSD "Mac SSD" est tout à fait possible.


----------



## Them@c (29 Novembre 2015)

Donc les étapes seraient celles-ci:
1- Brancher mon ssd en dde et le formater en format Mac OS étendu (journalisé), nom: Mac SSD
2- Installer El Capitain sur le ssd
3- Redémarrer avec la touche option et choisir le ssd pour vérifier que tout fonctionne
4- Eteindre le mac et retirer le ddi
5- Installer le ssd à la place du ddi
6- Installer le ddi à la place du graveur
7- Redémarrer le mac qui va s'allumer sur le ssd
8- Renommer la partition du ddi Macintosh HD en Mac HD (diskutil rename /Volumes/"Macintosh HD" "Mac HD")
9- Passer propriétaire du Mac HD (commande sudo chown -R Them@c:Them@c /Volumes/"Mac HD")
10- Bouger le dossier utilisateur (sudo mv /Volumes/"Mac HD"/Users/Them@c /Volumes/"Mac HD" ou sudo mv /Volumes/"Mac HD"/Volumes/"Mac HD"/Them@c) en faisant la manip expliquer dans le post #25
11- Déplacer le dossier utilisateur de mac osx sur un autre disque
12- Redémarrer et supprimer le dossier Utilisateur vide du SSD, et le système inutile du disque dur (plus tard)

Je crois que çà vient bon ^^ 
En tout cas merci à toi de m'éclairer de tes précieux conseils


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (30 Novembre 2015)

Pour le point 10 c'est bien :
*sudo mv /Volumes/"Mac HD"/Users/Them@c /Volumes/"Mac HD"*
et non :
*sudo mv /Volumes/"Mac HD"/Volumes/"Mac HD"/Them@c*
puis c'est tout pour ce point. le lien du post #25 ne te sert plus à rien.

Point 11 en passant par le menu /Préférences Systèmes/Utilisateurs et groupe/ déverrouiller le cadenas, clic droit sur l'utilisateur Them@c -> options avancées -> changer la ligne "Répertoire de départ" de préférence avec la case choisir puis sélectionner le répertoire /Volumes/"Mac HD"/Them@c.
Valider et redémarrer le Mac.


----------



## Them@c (6 Décembre 2015)

J'ai reçu tout le matériel pour faire le changement sur mon ordi.

Pour les étapes c'est donc:
1- Brancher mon ssd en dde et le formater en format Mac OS étendu (journalisé), nom: Mac SSD
2- Installer El Capitain sur le ssd
3- Redémarrer avec la touche option et choisir le ssd pour vérifier que tout fonctionne
4- Eteindre le mac et retirer le ddi
5- Installer le ssd à la place du ddi
6- Installer le ddi à la place du graveur
7- Redémarrer le mac qui va s'allumer sur le ssd
8- Renommer la partition du ddi Macintosh HD en Mac HD (diskutil rename /Volumes/"Macintosh HD" "Mac HD")
9- Passer propriétaire du Mac HD (sudo chown -R Them@c:Them@c /Volumes/"Mac HD")
10- Bouger le dossier utilisateur (sudo mv /Volumes/"Mac HD"/Users/Them@c /Volumes/"Mac HD")
11- Déplacer le dossier utilisateur de mac osx sur un autre disque (menu /Préférences Systèmes/Utilisateurs et groupe/ déverrouiller le cadenas, clic droit sur l'utilisateur Them@c -> options avancées -> changer la ligne "Répertoire de départ" de préférence avec la case choisir puis sélectionner le répertoire /Volumes/"Mac HD"/Them@c) et valider
12- Redémarrer et supprimer le dossier Utilisateur vide du SSD, et le système inutile du disque dur (plus tard)

Point 7: je dois appuyer sur option au démarrage pour pouvoir choisir le ssd?
Point 8, 9, 10: je dois mettre ces commandes dans le terminal les unes à la suite des autres?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (6 Décembre 2015)

Point 7 oui, quoique ton SSD remplaçant le HDD cela ne soit pas être obligatoirement utile, mais il vaut mieux prendre des précautions.
Vérifier quand même dans le menu /Préf systèmes/disque de démarrage que c'est bien Mac SSD qui est sélectionné.
Pour les commandes, il faut les passer les unes à la suite des autres et bien attendre la fin de chaque commande avant de passer la suivante.
Si quoi que ce soit te parait suspect, donner le résultat de la commande et attendre confirmation sur le forum.

Bonne suite.


----------

